# Gettin Paid for Swarm Trapping



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

You are offering no guarantee against another infestation and didn't mention any "no cost" remediation if an infestation does occur, so the fee couldn't be much. Maybe the fee would be permission to place bait hives on the property and any bees you do collect are repayment for your time and effort.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you by chance suggested to them to screen off the opening of wherever the bees are taking up residence? Or are we talking about swarm collection as opposed to doing cut-outs?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

maybe PattBeek will see this and reply or maybe you can contact him, but I believe last yr after I think the 4th cutout from the same apt complex, he got a gig similar and was paid to put up traps to lessen the chance.


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I did put in the contract that I would remove the bees from the building but that they were on the hook to have building repairs done. Last year when doing the cut outs I did offer advice of plugging voids with insulation and filling holes to prevent re-infestation of those sites. The sites did appear to be fixed when I was out there today. I figured any bees I do catch would be icing on the cake:thumbsup:

Willie


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Yes, I just renewed my agreement with an apartment complex (that just got a new manager) to place a bait hive out in order to help deflect swarms from moving into their buildings. I've already collected about 4 bait hives full for $50 each. Just so happens, my favorite hive I've ever had of bees was collected there.


----------



## MR2Bs (Jun 1, 2013)

I have several agreements with businesses, apartment/condo complexes even the local parks department to set out swarm traps. I will be putting out 25 traps by the first of April. I charge nothing for the traps, but have a signed agreement that they take all responsibility/liability for the traps. They agree to replace the traps if stolen or damaged by vandals, they assume all liability if someone is stung or injured in any way by the trap or bees in the trap. I agree to check the traps on a daily bases and remove the traps once a swarm has moved in. There is no guarantee that the trap will stop bees from moving into buildings or other property. Last year I put out 16 traps caught 9 swarms. I also offer free inspections on building and advise course of action to be taken on sealing up any areas that looks to be a spot bees would move into. I guess the bottom line is free or fee cover your back side and get it in writing.


----------



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I had my lawyer check out agreement and make sure my butt was covered......I got paid a lot of money up front so it was too good to pass up. I have around 200 swarm traps hung up all over the place, this was the first time I got paid lol


----------

